# freezing mullet and others ?



## Tim A (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello All, I wanted to try bringing home some of my catch this year and maybe try my hand at smoking some of it. Question is how well do mullet and say croaker and small blues take to the fillets being frozen? Not planning on smoking it all ,will probably fry most of it.


Thanks,Tim


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

As long as you're not talking about (bait) mullet, whiting/sea mullet/VA mullet/roundhead, ect ect ect freeze just fine. Blues aren't the best frozen but are OK fried.


----------



## Tim A (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you and yes I was refering to Whiting,The blues I was planning on trying smoked.

Tim


----------

